# Mexican credit card heads up...



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

If you have a Mexican bank credit card in your wallet - even if it is 'premium' level card - and you don't use it regularly - they can lock it - regardless of the card's expiration date.

Over two months ago we tried to have a 'credit' applied to our card - it appears to be lost.

Our other bank who was sending the credit never informed us of the issue.

Lesson : You need to post a transaction to your Mexican credit card regularly.


----------



## Lawgrrl (Apr 24, 2015)

And not just in Mexico! We were issued a US$ credit card in Canada by TD Bank, didn't use it for some time (didn't need it), but when we did want to charge, it was declined. Why? The account was "frozen" for inactivity.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Mexican credit cards are horrible. Loan shark interest rates, annual fees, minimum usage frequency requirements, and they treat even their platinum customers like garbage. I refuse to have one, but rather keep a few thousand pesos in a local account so I can have a Mexican ATM/debit card for those purchases where a foreign card isn't accepted, mostly bus and sports events tickets. For everything else I'd recommend an American credit card, one with a 0% foreign purchase fee.


----------

